
Change the World or Go Home: Why I Love Working at Microsoft - pius
http://www.25hoursaday.com/weblog/2008/01/13/ChangeTheWorldOrGoHomeWhyILoveWorkingAtMicrosoft.aspx
======
jmzachary
The remark about lack of individuality at Apple was surprising to read. But on
reflection, Jens may have a point, I think. Apple is Steve Jobs and, to a
lesser extent, Jonathan Ives. When Steve was gone, Apple sucked. When he came
back, Apple stopped sucking. But, it seems everyone who works at Apple is in
the shadow of Jobs. Ironically, it seems like the 1984 commercial, and people
refer to the iKool-Aid often when talking about Apple.

